# Buyers LED Amber lightbar for sale



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

For sale - used Buyers 17 Inch Octagonal Lightbar, Mini, Led 10-30v - #BU8891100.

Amber, Magnetic mount, cigarette lighter plug. Think there's about 20 different flash patterns. The pattern is changed by touching a magnet to the light itself.

Pictures were taken while it was flashing.

$200 - buyer pays for shipping from 13104.

Sold the plow and truck - cleaning out what's left over


----------

